# Kundalini awareness and Depersonalization



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

*Depersonalization is also side effect of Kundalini expereinces. Many may not even be aware that they are expereincing kundalini *: kundalini is defined as..Kundalini (kuṇḍalinī, Sanskrit: कुण्डलिनी) literally means coiled. In Indian yoga, a "corporeal energy"[1] - an unconscious, instinctive or libidinal force or Shakti, lies coiled at the base of the spine.[2][3][4] It is envisioned either as a goddess or else as a sleeping serpent hence a number of English renderings of the term such as 'serpent power'. The Kundalini resides in the sacrum bone in three and a half coils and has been described as a residual power of pure desire.[5]

The Yogatattva Upanishad mentions four kinds of yoga, of which laya-yoga involves Kundalini.[6]

Sri Ramana Maharshi maintained that the Kundalini energy is nothing but the natural energy of the Self, where Self is the universal consciousness (Paramatma) present in every being, and that the individual mind of thoughts cloaks this natural energy from unadulterated expression. Advaita teaches that Self-realization, enlightenment, God-consciousness, nirvana and Kundalini awakening are all the same thing, and self-inquiry meditation is considered a very natural and simple means of reaching this goal.[7]

Yoga and Tantra propose that this energy can be "awakened" by Guru, but body and spirit must be prepared by yogic austerities such as pranayama, or breath control, physical exercises, visualization, and chanting.
(WIKEPEDIA)

*and Kundalini syndrome includes states of DP, anxiety, etc*

http://en.wikipedia....dalini_Syndrome
Researchers affiliated with the fields of transpersonal psychology and near-death studies (see references below) have suggested some common criteria that describe kundalini problems, of which the most prominent feature is a feeling of energy or heat rushing up the spine[17][18].

Other sensory, motor and physiological symptoms may include: the feeling of cranial pressures[19], the perception of inner sounds[17], experiences of inner lights[17][20], vibrating or tickling sensations in the lower back[17], vibrations and itching under the skin[20], cool or flushed skin[21], tachycardia (rapid heart rate)[22], persistent bradycardia[23], changes in breathing[24], spontaneous bodily movements[24], spontaneous assumption of yogic postures[25], sensations of heat or cold moving through the body[20], localized bodily pain that starts and stops abruptly[20], and unusual, or intense, sexual sensations[26].
Mental and affective symptoms include: fear[27], anxiety[27], *depersonalization[20], *intense positive or negative emotions[20], psychotic symptoms or psychotic ideation[28], spontaneous slowing or speeding of thoughts[20], spontaneous trance states[27], experiencing oneself as larger than the physical body[20], and experiences of paranormal consciousness[26].
Summary of known problems: Death, pseudo death, pseudo psychosis, confusion, panic attacks, depression, sadness, suicidal thoughts, urges to self-mutilate, homicidal urges, arrhythmia (irregular heart beat), exacerbation of prior or current mental illness, insomnia, inability to hold a job, inability to talk, inability to drive, sexual pains, temporary blindness, urticaria or rash, and headaches[29][30][31][32][33].

0


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok...so what do we do to get out of this, if this is what we may be experiencing. I've been saying to therapists for four years that it feels like a life force is gone, like an energy that should be running from the middle of my head, down my spine, and to the center of my back and chest is missing. I have headaches that hurt like a motherfucker in the back of my head where it connects with spine, and I get pressure and sensitivity in my forehead and nose. Is there a solution? peace.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

flipwilson said:


> Ok...so what do we do to get out of this, if this is what we may be experiencing. I've been saying to therapists for four years that it feels like a life force is gone, like an energy that should be running from the middle of my head, down my spine, and to the center of my back and chest is missing. I have headaches that hurt like a motherfucker in the back of my head where it connects with spine, and I get pressure and sensitivity in my forehead and nose. Is there a solution? peace.


What therapists are you telling this to? Psychologists? scientific community oriented individuals will not care for anything about 'life force energy.'

The way I helped myself was to meditate continously for at 30-1 hr for weeks. I do grounding visualizations which help to situate my energy field into the earth once again.

I can e-mail you much on this if you'd like...

also, it is important to be active. I know how depressed dp individuals can get.. but it's very important to walk, jog daily and also do hand work (gardening, cooking)... active things.. (these are good for grounding)


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

ellatree said:


> *Depersonalization is also side effect of Kundalini expereinces. Many may not even be aware that they are expereincing kundalini *: kundalini is defined as..Kundalini (kuṇḍalinī, Sanskrit: कुण्डलिनी) literally means coiled. In Indian yoga, a "corporeal energy"[1] - an unconscious, instinctive or libidinal force or Shakti, lies coiled at the base of the spine.[2][3][4] It is envisioned either as a goddess or else as a sleeping serpent hence a number of English renderings of the term such as 'serpent power'. The Kundalini resides in the sacrum bone in three and a half coils and has been described as a residual power of pure desire.[5]
> 
> The Yogatattva Upanishad mentions four kinds of yoga, of which laya-yoga involves Kundalini.[6]
> 
> ...


I heard about something like this before. Reading this post just gives me a panic attack....


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

I am really sorry.. i truly do not want you to have a panic attack , but to educate yourself on many possibilities of dp.

Please disrgard this if it does not resonate with you or makes you feel worse. For example, I have expereinced kundalini several times and dp around the same time, so I can relate.

Again, please disregard this if it makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to read up about this years ago, and didn't really find anything in it. I actually remember getting dp/dr around the time I started meditating a lot...so you say to meditate to make it go away?


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Once I did some "pineal gland exercises", and then had a panic attack. I later read that "activating the pineal gland" can cause various forms of psychosis. Many people will tell you that the human body is not yet ready for such a transformation.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Mushishi said:


> Once I did some "pineal gland exercises", and then had a panic attack. I later read that "activating the pineal gland" can cause various forms of psychosis. Many people will tell you that the human body is not yet ready for such a transformation.


Your informtion abt the possible effects of activating the "pineal gland" is accurate.
Yes,our bodies and minds are not yet prepared for so many types of transformations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Mario said:


> Your informtion abt the possible effects of activating the "pineal gland" is accurate.
> Yes,our bodies and minds are not yet prepared for so many types of transformations.


Well the danger is in doing things that aren't meant to happen. I mean that if you are going to meditate on and exercise the pineal gland or with the intent of Awakening Kundalini, then be extremely careful. If you don't know what you are doing, then you are really going to cause problems. And finding a Guru that says they know what's what is really dangerous. That's when you get sucked into the grip of a false Guru or even worse, a cult. So as foolish as it is, doing it on your own is the best way.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmm...I have been wondering about this... if there is a connection between psychoactive substances and a kundalini awakening. What happened to me while I had this bad trip three years ago was that my third eye opened. I have smoked pot three times since I was 16, and it hardly affected me at all. But now; it just felt as if there was this space in my mind, somewhere between and just above my eyes, that opened up. During this trip I felt as if my body was really burning with energy, there was a total energy overload, like too much electricity, I remember I just had to start walking and running. In retrospect, I consider the effects of this incident to have been both positive and negative, but mostly negative. I used to enjoy writing, but now I kind of can't hold a thought or an idea for very long, I loose sight of the purpose of why I started to write what Im writing. On the positive side I feel as if I have been lifted above my own ego and I feel that I have gained access to a source of wisdom about life and existance. I feel like if I haven't been able to balance the effect of it yet though, but hopefully one day I will.

I have also experience with trancendental meditation, which I practised for about a year but I quit since it made me very ungrounded. I have also done a lot of reiki, which was (and still is though I have lost some healing power since I can't seem to get out of my third eye) overall a very positive experience, but I also think it was one of the things that made me very susceptible to the effect of this drug.

It's as if some of the energy from this unfortunate incident still is stuck in my body and I really struggle to release it. In the beginning I felt like I was trapped in the "third eye", and I still feel that way, but now I feel that the pressure is more in the throat chakra and I want to cry, but as a defence mechanism I go up to the third eye again, observing myself, shutting myself out from the world I want and need to participate in. It's almost as if I can access the pineal chakra too easily, that it's a place I use in order to numb out and hide.

I have this very intense physical and emotional energy and it wears me out when I don't allow myself to let some of it out. It's a very tender and loving energy also, but sometimes there is rage and anger. I have an intense need to tell people that I love them and care about them (much more than before) and a need to be present and honest with people. I have used to be quite guarded and reserved when it comes to expressing strong emotions and in general be assertive, so my own personality (or myself really) hinders me from moving forward. I feel that when I finally will, I will have a great potential for a balanced and happy life, and even benefit from this bad trip.

I have realized that it all comes down to FEAR. The fear of being ridiculed or critised. I carry my feelings on the inside in close relations and as a result I feel detached and dp'ed. I know it is this fear that keeps me from taking a step towards a greater balance in life. I feel as if I have been in this state of fear for way too long, but the vulnerability I feel, like a childs, keeps me from opening up and being in more of a state of flow. I'm afraid of reaching out to other people, justifying my passive behaviour by looking at how seemingly ordinary calm and balanced people are, telling myself that I can be like them and that no one likes people that are too intense. But that does not longer work for me. The energy is too high, too intense. It's as if Im forced to work with my own limits since I know that all this pent-up energy will in the long run cause me damage if they stay in the system, either physically or mentally or both.

I guess this became a quite messy post but I guess it just reflects my inability to focus...







I suppose I just write this since what bothers me is no longer the feelings of dp which over the last couple of years have decreased significantly, but the problem with this emotional and physical tensity that lead me to think about a kundalini awakening. 
On the other hand it might be that this bad trip just brought up all my unresolved issues all at once and made me feel the way I feel now.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

snow storm said:


> Hmm...I have been wondering about this... if there is a connection between psychoactive substances and a kundalini awakening. What happened to me while I had this bad trip three years ago was that my third eye opened. I have smoked pot three times since I was 16, and it hardly affected me at all. But now; it just felt as if there was this space in my mind, somewhere between and just above my eyes, that opened up. During this trip I felt as if my body was really burning with energy, there was a total energy overload, like too much electricity, I remember I just had to start walking and running. In retrospect, I consider the effects of this incident to have been both positive and negative, but mostly negative. I used to enjoy writing, but now I kind of can't hold a thought or an idea for very long, I loose sight of the purpose of why I started to write what Im writing. On the positive side I feel as if I have been lifted above my own ego and I feel that I have gained access to a source of wisdom about life and existance. I feel like if I haven't been able to balance the effect of it yet though, but hopefully one day I will.
> 
> I have also experience with trancendental meditation, which I practised for about a year but I quit since it made me very ungrounded. I have also done a lot of reiki, which was (and still is though I have lost some healing power since I can't seem to get out of my third eye) overall a very positive experience, but I also think it was one of the things that made me very susceptible to the effect of this drug.
> 
> ...


That def sounds like kundalini but I guess it depends on what you consider kundalini. Its associated with kundalini absorption or meditative absorption but it just seems to be sexual energy. I think everyone has this energy and its not that some arent awakened, theyre just not aware of it. I had a full blown kundalini awakening over a decade ago and it is EXTREME DP and DR, you become energy im talkin exploding with energy and its pure bliss like getting the electric chair but bliss. I experienced it on cannabis which is the sacrament of the left hand tantric path, i also have the symbol for the tantric left hand path tattooed over my heart.

I experience it as love and rage too. The rage is like a blind intensity that you can channel into love which is like a gentle cool comfortable energy. You can channel the pressure to other places, i like when its in my frontal lobe, my favorite is when its in my crown chakra. Everyone here talks about fear and anxiety, that is caused by thinking or focusing on the external world. Samsara is suffering. I find pretty much the only thing worth a shit is meditating on love which is basically letting your energy naturally flow to your crown while focusing on love and the other stuff kind of melts away, I was doing great in that state a couple weeks ago but like yall im a thinker and have to understand things to the fullest. Its funny every time i get to that state i realize how stupid it is to focus on anything else lulz, its like you get possessed by love. If you wonder how to move the energy you just focus on where you want it to be at and eventually it will, its not hard. It sounds like your energy level is higher than mine, i bet thats because you are going deeper into DP and DR than i do. i need to dive into the energy and become absorbed again







.

Edit: Do you experience the bliss too? i get dozens of epic orgasms a day. They are called pranic awakenings, they are a surge of energy up the spine into the brain. To all the people on here talkin about fear and anxiety, that can be caused by unleashing unconscious energy you can channel that to love, you are not channeling the unconscious energy and it can be experienced as fear. You can turn that into bliss also, anything intense you can, intensify it. I can turn pain into bliss, fear into bliss, love into bliss, rage into bliss. I notice when i have the rage in my spine it gets subdued by turning it into bliss. Im no zen master... yet, but im getting better and better.


----------

